# Just a few of Deeken



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Doesn't his coat look awesome! It finally really has no room for improvement. It took a year of complete raw to get it this gorgeous. Not that I'm biased or anything 






























































Note the drool


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooh his coat looks so plush and shiny I just want to bury my face in it while I hug him! Also, he has very similar markings to my Pennywise so I love him even more for that! I'm so glad raw has helped him so much, he's a handsome boy!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

What a handsome guy....and his coat is to die for!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! I always thought it was just a lab thing (he's clearly part lab) to have a dense rough coat and figured it would always be coarse. It's so soft and healthy now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to agree - his coat looks perfect. He has a shine from the outside and from the inside.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

SO handsome! Lila has a new puppy crush!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's a few more from this afternoon. The snow pictures are from this morning.

























You can see how butt-high he is in this one. His body shape drives me nuts- his ribcage is so round but I can see and feel his ribs 











> SO handsome! Lila has a new puppy crush!


If you every come over to the mainland or I take Deeken to the island we need to get Lila and Deeks together (and Malcolm too). I think they would have such a blast.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He is very handsome! Reminds me of my friend BC/lab.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Thanks guys! I always thought it was just a lab thing (he's clearly part lab) to have a dense rough coat and figured it would always be coarse. It's so soft and healthy now.


Yay, you've given me hope that Duke's rough, coarse coat may soften up one day :wink:

Deeken is just a stunner, such a beautiful boy!


----------

